# 5 year old suffering from pins and needles - decent gloves?



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2014)

As above. I've had a google nosey but I can't find any children's gloves with decent padding.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## young Ed (13 Jul 2014)

only when riding i assume?
try raising the bars and/or dropping the seat as he might be putting too much pressure/weight through his arms and hands, i sometime have achy wrists by accidentally putting too much pressure thorough arms.wrists/hands and rectify this by sitting more upright and putting more weight through my backside
Cheers Ed


----------



## JasonHolder (13 Jul 2014)

Worth trying any glove with minimal padding even? 

How about some Pro grips on the little bike? Dunno what bar diameter is like but should be something around. 

Lower tire pressures?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2014)

I understand that ed thanks.

This is a 5 y.o girl riding for a few
Hours usually on trails. Its not easy getting a child to understand not to apply too much pressure to the bars and to change hand ppsition


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jul 2014)

We got our first child size padded gloves from H*lf*rds of all places! They had some awful cartoon artwork on the back but despite this were actually a decent glove with padding in the right place. I can't remember seeing them on the website, I think we just had a nosey out of desperation as like you we were struggling to find anywhere else where we could try them for size, fit and comfort.

Just had a look and can't see anything similar on the website. I think it might be one of those thing you just have to find accidently, hung up with the Ben 10 bike bells and Barbie bike baskets.......


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

Decathlon do kids cycling gloves


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jul 2014)

Just an update. I bought the little un a pair of these Altura Gloves. They simply look like a smaller version of an adult glove. The padding is pretty good.

We tried them out properly today for a 15 miler. No complaining of pins & needles in her palm albeit she complained of some pins and needles in her fingers. But this was just twice in almost 3 hours of riding and I think that might be resolved by me constantly reminding her to hold the handlebars less tightly.

If anyone is looking to buy, I bought the large size. They are badged up for 8-9 year olds. They are only slightly too big for my 5 year old.


----------

